# Swedish: 7milakliv



## Aftonfalken

Hej alla!!

I was listening to a song by Martin Stenmarck called 7milakliv.
I was wondering what it means... can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## Lingvisten

I'm pretty sure, that 7milakliv means the same as danish "syvmileskridt"
swe: Kliva - da: gå med lange, høje, skridt (ifølge nordiska skolnätet)
syvmileskridt refers to moving fast, often not in a physical way, but rather figurally speaking. example:

"dette er et syvmileskridt frem mod EU som militær supermagt"

"this is a big step, towards EU being a superpower"

hope this helps


----------



## Aftonfalken

Thanks Lingvisten, men jag är inte säker om jag förstår... jag kan inte nån dansk.

How would you translate "Släcka fyren på berget som räddade liv 
och smita från smällen med *7milakliv*".
If I got it right it would be something like "Put out the fire in the mountain like a lifesaver and run away from the blow fast"

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## Lingvisten

"turn of the lighthouse on the mountain, that saved lifes, and run away from the "smäll" very fast.

I'm not sure about "smällen". It could mean blow, but that doesn't fit, does it? the online dictionary also says spanking. maybe it means run away fast without getting caught. I would go for that. I'm only a native to danish, so maybe it's better if a swede could answer.


----------



## Aftonfalken

That makes it clearer!

Gracias!!


----------



## pcongre

a smäll is a violent collision accompanied by a more or less loud noise, ie among others 'a bang' (en castellano 'una colisión', por ejemplo)

7milakliv/sjumilakliv = sju+mil+kliv
mil(a) = a swedish/norwegian mile = 10km
kliv = step(s)

"and run away from the place at a pace of 70km/step"


----------



## Lingvisten

syvmileskridt/syvmilakliv is connected to _syvmilestøvler _(sevenmileboots). Such boots are often found in fairytales, and are magical boots, that makes you walk with giant leaps (seven miles for every step).


----------



## Aftonfalken

Thank you guys. Now I get it.

Ha det bra!


----------



## LuthienMoss

Wow, I didn't even know this! You must be very advanced in Swedish. ^^


----------

